# Daily Chat: May 2016



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Good morning everyone! :biggrin:

I have a feeling it is going to be an amazing day!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Off to Little Rock today to see Ortho about hubby's broken wrist, and back tomorrow for a follow up with the Neurosurgeon. I just hope the weather is nice both days. 

I have finally started a big project on two canvas' for a family member. I have put it off for long enough. I haven't ever drawn on canvas, so we will see how this goes. :surprise:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

leighann said:


> Off to Little Rock today to see Ortho about hubby's broken wrist, and back tomorrow for a follow up with the Neurosurgeon. I just hope the weather is nice both days.
> 
> I have finally started a big project on two canvas' for a family member. I have put it off for long enough. I haven't ever drawn on canvas, so we will see how this goes. :surprise:


Wishing you a safe drive to Little Rock.

I spent the weekend hanging out with my grandkids, and exploring the city (San Antonio) a bit for some urban photography shots.


----------



## lmoyer (Jun 20, 2014)

Cricket VS said:


> Wishing you a safe drive to Little Rock.
> 
> I spent the weekend hanging out with my grandkids, and exploring the city (San Antonio) a bit for some urban photography shots.
> 
> View attachment 35441


Awesome. That's a pretty spectacular photo.

And that's great news Leighan! I've only painted on canvas a few times, but It was definitely enjoyable. I guess I don't do it often because I'm concerned that if I mess up, I'll ruin the canvas and have to buy a new one.
I'm sorry about your husband, though  Prayers that he'll get better soon.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm back. We had a great vacation. Today was a bit stressful trying to catch up with everything. Sure hope I can start on some art tomorrow. 

I'm not even going to try to catch up with all the posts, I'll just start fresh from now.

Sorry to hear about your husband's wrist LeighAnn. Is the neurosurgeon appointment for your headaches or is it also for your husband? Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome back Terry, did you have a great cruise? 

I have been getting so many pics of so many birds! Some I have never seen before and some I have just never photographed before. Haven't been drawing much, really want to,... just having difficulty landing on a subject. With all my new pictures I have nothing to draw? :biggrin: 

Safe and successful trips for you Leighann. 

Great angle Cricket! 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Susan. We had a fantastic cruise. It was all about eating and relaxing. I went on the scale this morning and I have gained 6 pounds and my blood glucose has been through the roof. :surprise: So now it's time to get back to reality and on my diet again. :crying:

There was a wonderful art auction on the ship.


Spoiler













 The paintings were more gorgeous than I can describe. Way out of my price range.

I have decided I want to try to do more detail paintings, taking my time and not rushing the brush. I wasn't ready to make that commitment before this but now I am. I really want to strive for doing the best I can and forget about getting it done. I'm considering shutting down the flea market display. Since I raised my rates I haven't sold anything there. People go to flea markets for bargains, not good art. I'm putting some of my work on E-bay again. 

Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I don't like canvas!!! Drawing on canvas is horrible! I'm so used to a smooth surface, and this is driving me nuts. 
I'm doing two 11x17 pieces that are somewhat of a mirror image, and just getting the outline down is taking forever. I also discovered, it's not easy to erase on canvas. All lessons learned I guess. 
Once I get the outlines finished, I will post a pic. 
Right now, I just want to get these pieces done!! lain:
@TerryCurley ...so glad u had a good time. You were missed. :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am considering filling a swimming pool with coffee. I need it today. :biggrin:

@TerryCurley you sure were missed. Glad to have you back! Are you diabetic? I am an admin on forum community. Let me know if you would like the link.

@leighann I am looking forward to seeing your results. A new challenge is scary at first, but it is always good to learn new things.

@Susan Mulno I used to love to photograph birds. I need to put my bird feeder back up so I can take some new ones.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> I don't like canvas!!! Drawing on canvas is horrible! I'm so used to a smooth surface, and this is driving me nuts.
> I'm doing two 11x17 pieces that are somewhat of a mirror image, and just getting the outline down is taking forever. I also discovered, it's not easy to erase on canvas. All lessons learned I guess.
> Once I get the outlines finished, I will post a pic.
> Right now, I just want to get these pieces done!! lain:
> ...


If the canvas is well primed it's easy to draw on it with graphite or carbon pencil, I've even used pastels for the outline. I put two layers of Gesso on my canvases and sand them down before and after each coating. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Cricket. I'll skip the Diabetic forum. I belonged to one already on Daily Strength and talking about diabetic issues gets me down real fast. I get all the support I need from my family and doctor. But thank you for the offer.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I also very much like canvas. To be honest, I never really draw out much before I start. Thinking ahead is quite rare for me.
Glad to hear the cruise was so nice, by the way, Terry!


ALSO I am currently watching Peaky Blinders and this series will be the end of me. Expect fan art. Soon. No regrets.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley I don't know all that priming stuff. I just bought a package of two canvas' and tried to draw on them with the pencils I sketch with. I wasn't even thinking there might be an issue until I actually started drawing, and by then it was too late. :vs_cry:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all Im pleased we all seem to be having a good time or getting things sorted, hope you're journey goes well leighann and both you and your husband get on OK at your respective appointments. Grandkids are always a good boost to us who have them. I'm really looking forward our holiday were off to a hotel near the airport on Friday then it's off to Cyprus on Saturday, I envisage laying by the pool, lots of cold beers maybe having a massage, sun,sea and something else, hopefully lots of pics for potential drawing/painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

How are the medical issues going Leigh Ann? Hope you two are on the mend/feeling better. I think the texture of the canvas will be a cool effect when you are finished your pieces. 

Sounds like fun Ken. Have a splash in the pool for me. Hope you have a great time! 

@Cricket, love the idea of a pool full of coffee! :vs_coffee::vs_coffee::vs_coffee: I am having so much fun photographing these birds, I don't know why I didn't start sooner! I will take pics of anything that moves honestly but birds are so available, and I have always been partial to them.

When I told my husband you were going on a cruise Terry, he said you would enjoy the art, they always have amazing art. It is sad that the flea market people don't value true art enough to pay what it is worth. And your art is worth more than they want to pay! Maybe you should consider upgrading to a small gallery? 
@SuddenLife, don't think I will ever reach a point where I don't need to sketch things out first! 

We are getting lots of rain today, of course we have the day off! :vs_smirk: Oh well, we were just going to spend it relaxing anyway! :biggrin:

Have a fantastic day!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Have a great time on your vacation Ken. 

I guess Dick is on vacation right now. Hope he is enjoying it.

Your husband's right Susan the art on the ship was really amazing. 

Looking forward to an update on the medical issues LeighAnn. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and James.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I've found myself in the most beautiful setting I can imagine. I'm staying in a casita with magnificent views from every window. There just no way photos can do it justice, but I will try. This is going to be the best vacation ever! Santa Fe is magnificent!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I've found myself in the most beautiful setting I can imagine. I'm staying in a casita with magnificent views from every window. There just no way photos can do it justice, but I will try. This is going to be the best vacation ever! Santa Fe is magnificent!


That is great Dick. Enjoy. 

I'm going to work on my painting a bit today. 

This weekend I will have Athena down and we are going to a baseball tournament that her cousin is in. 

We are having beautiful Spring days here in Arkansas.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

James' surgery on his wrist is tomorrow, but I think it will go well. He isn't having much pain. 
My back is about the same...I won't see the neurosurgeon until later in the month.
Attached is a pic of my two canvas' with the outline. I used a dark brown Micron pen instead of black. The colors she wants are coral, turquoise and grey. We will see if I can pull this off. My plan is to use markers and watercolor pencils. 

:wink:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I added birdseed to the feeder this morning.

I am anxious to see the birds up close again.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope the surgery goes well, I love this designs, they are going to be great. We've had glorious sun here all day, not used to it got sunburnt on my head (old baldie) typical it's warming up here and we're off on hols tomorrow when we come back next week we will have missed the summer and it will be snowing or there will be a blizzard, good old blighty, you can never predict the weather


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

LeighAnn I'm sending Positive thoughts for quick healing for both you and James. I love the panels you are doing. These are going to be wonderful.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Evening!
Just got back from the annual Liberation Festival. A locally 'famous' band played, Mooi Wark, which was really neat, but since this forum is not a big fan of profanity, I won't translate the majority of their tracklist. However, titles like 'Screw rules' and 'Nipples don't lie' should tell you all you need to know. Not very classy, but it's the kind of band that's so enthusiastic it's impossible to really dislike them.

Also gonna scan a lot of anatomy and portrait sketches tomorrow : D


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

my fridge has a meter on it that says COOL CHECK
it says "The fridge is COOL" lolol


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My freezer has a monitor like that. If the freezer gets to be not cold enough it will set off an alarm. The only reason I know is because once the door was left ajar and it gave off a high pitch beeping and we didn't know where it was coming from. LOL


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well I'm at our hotel near Gatwick off to Cyprus tomorrow, will post pics while we're there


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

kpnuts said:


> Hi all well I'm at our hotel near Gatwick off to Cyprus tomorrow, will post pics while we're there


Have lots a fun!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all I love a bit of serendipity we arrived at our hotel in Cyprus at 10 pm last night and were told our room was double booked so we agreed to go to the hotel next door till it was sorted, today we are at our original hotel in an upgraded room with a sea view free bottle of champagne free bowl of fruit and full drinks package, loving it.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

That looks like a pretty nice place to stay at indeed! Have fun!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Happy Mother's day to the moms here! Hope your families show you how special you are! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all, here's the champagne and fruit and us enjoying the sun.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all with the upgraded rooms we also get these stylish bathrobes an matching slippers.
















(Not that we'll be in the bathrobes long it's so hot I think we will be going about our room au naturel!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So glad you are having a good time.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hurray for vacations. Have fun.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It looks like you are having soooooo much fun!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all more pics of an evening out and about with our best friends, having a great time.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like a wonderful vacation Ken. You are a beautiful couple beaming with joy.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sorry haven't been on...between hubby's wrist surgery, keeping the roads hot between here and the VA and my moms, I'm just exhausted. 
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

How is his wrist leighann and how's your back, hope things are starting to get better now.
Went out for a meal last night (had a few too many)(burp) still we are on our hols.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@leighann; ah, that sucks! Best of luck to you guys!
@kpnuts; Nice photo's! Glad you guys are having a great time

-----
In the meantime I am working on my final project with which I can hopefully finish my study. My huge 'planner' seems to be working very well:









And a little motivator:
(link because of some mild profanity.)
https://puu.sh/oPfRc/0e8d76ae3f.png


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

my brother came round last night hes bought me an airbrushing kit he said if I can master it he can get me lots of work doing custom motorbike parts for bikers yay


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

meli said:


> my brother came round last night hes bought me an airbrushing kit he said if I can master it he can get me lots of work doing custom motorbike parts for bikers yay


How cool is that?!?! I have no doubt you will master the technique in no time.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

You can get some cool effects with an airbrush.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Ohh that's nice Meli : D Please do take pictures of the things you make with it
--


Also guess who just got accepted into an art academy : D I'll give a subtle hint; it's me.
-

also working on this here painting:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations you're awesome!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> my brother came round last night hes bought me an airbrushing kit he said if I can master it he can get me lots of work doing custom motorbike parts for bikers yay


Airbrush??? I'm still waiting for an acrylic painting with the Ateliar Interactive paints you bought. :biggrin: I'll bet that's going to take a back seat to bike art and so it should if you want to make lot's of do re mi.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

ha right! ill probably water down those acrylics and use them to practice with my airgun right now I'm stuck on this as a fathers day gift


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Meli that looks stunning already.
Sudden life congratulations and that looks like an epic job you have on your hands there.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic painting Meli. Big congratulations Inge!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great news Inge! You deserve it! 

Meli, that is amazing! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Omg, thanks so much everyone : D

-- @meli; Wow! That amazing!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone! 

Pretty quiet around here. Hope that is because everyone is having fun doing whatever they are doing.

Be blessed all!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The weather here has been heavenly (except for the occasional storms). Everything is so green and beautiful right now. Usually by mid summer here in Arkansas the heat and dryness burns out the grass and the trees drop a lot of the leaves. That didn't happen last year, we got an unusual amount of rain. Hope we get that summer rain again this year. The Earth is so beautiful when it is healthy.

Happy Sunday morning everyone.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm feeling a bit down hols over back to coldish old blghty


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

kpnuts said:


> I'm feeling a bit down hols over back to coldish old blghty


I love your accent.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> The weather here has been heavenly (except for the occasional storms). Everything is so green and beautiful right now. Usually by mid summer here in Arkansas the heat and dryness burns out the grass and the trees drop a lot of the leaves. That didn't happen last year, we got an unusual amount of rain. Hope we get that summer rain again this year. *The Earth is so beautiful when it is healthy.*
> 
> Happy Sunday morning everyone.


This. This so much. I am absolutely amazed at how much better I feel now that's it's spring and everything's green and sunny again ^^


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I admire anyone who paints in acrylic I tried it and acrylic definitely isn't the right medium for me I need more time before the paint dries I really struggled with details because it dried too fast


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I get more detail with watercolor I think because it has a slower drying time

Warning contains gore:


Spoiler


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> I admire anyone who paints in acrylic I tried it and acrylic definitely isn't the right medium for me I need more time before the paint dries I really struggled with details because it dried too fast


You haven't tried the Ateliar Interactive paint you bought.:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> I get more detail with watercolor I think because it has a slower drying time
> 
> Warning contains gore:
> 
> ...


Ewwww!:devil:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well today is a bad day for me, my dad is 84 and I've been told by my mum he's gone into hospital with a chest and urine infection, he's on 24 hour oxygen and nebuliser, dosent look good my mum is complaining of pain in her lungs but won't see or tell a doctor as "she has to be there for dad" has sworn me not to mention to docs (I'm going to anyway) don't think things are looking very good.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry Ken, I can pray for you all.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@kpnuts; Man, that is terrible. Best of luck to you and your family, I really hope things will get better eventually.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry Ken. Sending positive healing thoughts to your family. Any sickness when you are in your 80's is serious. Hope things turn out well.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all, well I needed to do something to take my mind off things so decided to start the ratlines *(actually I found it very relaxing)*


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Looks nice! Also glad it gives you something to focus on.
-


I went skating again yesterday for the first time in weeks after having recovered from a pulled muscle. Two streets away from home, landed on my right knee, left hip/thigh and left elbow, which somehow also caused my shoulder to hurt. (No idea how the fall went. It went way too fast and next thing I knew I ruined a perfectly good shirt, realized my protective gear didn't work as it should have and felt a tad embarrassed)
Today I was very glad I could work from home as walking isn't very pleasant right now. Oddly enough, however; there's no bruise, it's just very sensitive and feels not quite right when walking.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow, Inge, sounds like a pretty bad fall! Just listen to your body, some injuries can take a couple weeks to fully exhibit themselves. 

Nice work Ken!

Some of you will remember last May when I shared the sudden death of our dearest friend's (Rodger and Patty) son, followed six weeks later by the death of Rodger, we just got the news that Patty has passed away. She was diagnosed with cancer about a month after Rodger died. They have one son left, poor guy lost his whole family in one year. Can't imagine how he must be feeling. Send up a prayer for him if you get the chance, I am sure he could use it.

Hope yall have a good night.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Take care Inge, maybe you should try strapping a pillow front and back, or wrapping yourself in bubble wrap. 
I agree Susan poor chap send him my condolences and good wishes.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That must have been quite a fall Inge, hope your body heals quickly.

Susan I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend Patty and her son and husband before her. I hope her other son has a wife and family to give him some comfort. This world is such a scary place and facing it without family is horrific.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

@Susan; Yes, that was what I was thinking as well; it just never hurts to be a little cautious after something like this.
And my, that is very sad. That must be absolutely horrible to go through for that son. Very sorry to hear this also means you lost a very good friend. Best wishes to you and everyone involved.
@kpnuts; That actually sounds like a pretty neat idea, though to be truly honest, I am not to be trusted with bubble wrap. Ever. I mentally drop ten years in age whenever that stuff's around. 
@Terry; Thanks, I hope so as well. It really helps that I work from home for this last project, meaning I can afford not moving around too much. It certainly seems to have improved since tuesday, so I hope it turns out to go away without a fuss.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Good Morning Artist friends. I'm being very talkative on the forum this morning. I'm just using it as an excuse not to get out of bed!

I've been down for a long time now and I'm considering going to the doctor to get my happy pills adjusted. :unhappy: I hate doing that, it makes me feel like a looser.

About two months ago I raised my prices at my flea market to a price that is more like what I think they are worth ranging from $20 to $80 depending on size. Well I have not sold one painting since I did that! I think it's because people expect bargains at a flea market and there is no way they want to pay full price for anything. 

I put some of my paintings on ebay, but haven't sold anything there either. 

I've been really excited about all the sales I've made in the past but they were all at very low prices. My inventory is really low now anyway so I think I'm going to shut down the flea market display and just keep a few for sale online and if they sell fine if not fine too, I have lots of wall space. 

Hope you have a good day folks and I hope the forum gets busy again.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear you are down Terry, I am praying you have a loooooonnnnnngggggg lasting up in your near future! Needing medication does not make you a loser! It makes you human like the rest of us! We have different dents but we are ALL dented! :biggrin:

As for the flea market, people are fickle. Your paintings are still worth more than you are asking but like everything there are going to be highs and lows. If you don't have a lot of inventory you probably should give up the booth for a while. You may want to set it up again in the fall though, people seem more interested in art in the fall and winter, don't know why? maybe they are trying to set a mood in the "gloomy" months?

Do not loose your enthusiasm over past sales! You should be excited! You have done an amazing job for someone so new to painting. 

Praying everyone out there is well! Be blessed!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

@TerryCurley getting your "happy pills" adjusted does not make you a loser any more than me getting my diabetes medication adjusted.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I went to the doctor and he changed some prescriptions so here's hoping it helps me from being down. 

Yesterday I shut down the display at the flea market and put the paintings that were on display in my house. It looks nice to have paintings around the house again. 

I'm going to work on my street scene today. You all have a great day.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Been there terry, you are not a loser, I got so down I tried suicide, I'm not a loser neither are you, I'm not on medication now (well not for that anyway) it took a long time to come off the pills (some people never do) that dosent make you a loser in the same way someone with a broken arm is not a loser or someone with downs syndrome is not a loser. People come in all shapes and varietys physically and mentally, and we all have something to give, however small or big, don't put yourself down, that will only make you feel worse, keep your chin up girl, I think you're great, so does your family, as for your art no artist makes real money till their dead, and that's only because there's now a limited supply, we all think your art is great on here so just listen to us, ignore the heathens at the flea markets and as for eBay I put some models on there that the maritime museum wanted and they went for £3.71 and £3.79 so that is no judge of how good your work is.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Ken, I know you are right.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Not much time for art these days. With my new RV, thanks for putting that bug in my ear @Susan Mulno, fixing it up and camping and yard work and everything else that goes along with the good weather I haven't had any time for painting. I did a little while I was camping this weekend. I started a painting and then invited the other campers in my party to add a few of their own strokes to it. That was fun and I think I'll make it a regular part of every camping trip. I'll post a photo when I get a chance.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Not much time for art these days. With my new RV, thanks for putting that bug in my ear @Susan Mulno, fixing it up and camping and yard work and everything else that goes along with the good weather I haven't had any time for painting. I did a little while I was camping this weekend. I started a painting and then invited the other campers in my party to add a few of their own strokes to it. That was fun and I think I'll make it a regular part of every camping trip. I'll post a photo when I get a chance.


Your are welcome @dickhutchings!

Your group paintings sounds fun!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm going to complain here for a bit. Aight? Aight. What with my obsession for character design it probably doesn't come as a surprise; but I like roleplaying games a lot. You know, the kind where you more or less write a story with a few others, but you only control your own character and therefore only part of the plot. Great fun, lots of cool plottwist and room for creativity and all that jazz.
So I was writing on some forum that had a pretty neat concept. Person I wrote with was busy, all fine and dandy, but due to that I myself didn't exactly have much to do, right? Well, I come back there to find that it's nearly empty. All gone. Character I worked on, stories I worked on; gone. Admin's own stuff was still there, though, of course.

Now, I know; just the internet, just a story, nothing to get worked up about. But damnit, I put effort into that stuff. I don't work on a story unless I want to make the best thing I'm capable of making. So having that just tossed aside like that makes me rather pissy. Bonus points for the fact that the Admin was all kind words, nicknames and flowery speech last time we spoke. 

So yeah. That. Needed to get that off my chest. Hope you guys are having a good day, though ^^


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I see where you're going with this.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, sorry for the rant :') Just really needed to blow off some steam. A short fuse isn't always the best thing.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It's only worth it if you say you're feeling better! :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd complain to them lol


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, I did feel better after ranting a little :')
@meli; I did. Turned out that thankfully she did save the character sheet, but the rest of the stuff I'd worked out was still gone.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Shouldn't this be June, 2016? :biggrin:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Here we go! http://www.artistforum.com/off-topic/daily-chat-june-2016-a-33130/


----------

